# Please post your favourite R34 GTR Pics...



## nsta (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey guys, i'm looking to sell my r33 gtr, and purchase an r34 gtr in the next few months, and jst need a few ideas as to what color, kit to look for etc....personally i love them stock, with nismo lip, and rear carbon tray diffuser.....nothing ott but just subtle mods...

Thanks.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Now that's an easy task! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

rb26's on this forum own this, my favourite for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Jon R32 GTR beat me to it!

Terje's R34 is fantastic..

Nick (Kanzen) has a fantastic Bayside Blue R34 GTR as does Dino, whose R34 is pictured below..











And let us not forget this special one..


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Easily one of my favourite R34 pics and one of my favourite R34's. Courtesy of the master beind the camera, Dino....


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

EvolutionVI's car, One of my favorite R34's


----------



## nsta (Sep 13, 2006)

*Great Stuff...*

Please keep em coming....i always see thread topics for posting your fav. r32/r33 pics....never r34 ones though....lets make this big!

Im really loving the Blue R34 on CE28's, very clean......always been a fan of the Mine's gtr as well

Thanks to all, keep em coming!!!


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Not sure why, but I love this picture.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> EvolutionVI's car, One of my favorite R34's


Was a great car . . :bowdown1:RIP thought


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

wow some good pictures! Mine will be out of the bodyshop soon so you can see, in the meantime this was my old one (was a gtt too!)


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Some awesome 34's in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## lum90 (Jan 12, 2007)

Not the best pics of mine but i've only had it a week or so so it's all i've got!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Ian C said:


> Not sure why, but I love this picture.


I'd love to find out some more info on this photo, such as how the heck it was taken!?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i love BB34 (then again i woudl say that  ) , Dinos is lovely .....but pauls does make you smile on high boost lol


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

DaleHarrison said:


> I'd love to find out some more info on this photo, such as how the heck it was taken!?


That was a beautiful car.
I have not seen this picture for some years now.
That car was totalled some years back in a terrible accident in US i think.


Terje.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I swear EVLR34 once sported the Nismo vinyl also...

and yes, the car was wrecked. Basically cut in half...It was no longer one piece so to speak. Took 3 peoples lives unfortunately.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

For real! 3 lives? God that really is a shame.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

My all time favorite 34 :thumbsup:
Amerikiwi's black Nur:bowdown1:

Terje.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

rb26 said:


> My all time favorite 34 :thumbsup:
> Amerikiwi's black Nur:bowdown1:
> 
> Terje.


That R34 must be one of the most complete GTR's out there, amazing car! :thumbsup::bowdown1:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

rb26 said:


> My all time favorite 34 :thumbsup:
> Amerikiwi's black Nur:bowdown1:
> 
> Terje.


Quite right, clearly one of the best! :bowdown1:

Whats its spec?


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

matty32 said:


> i love BB34 (then again i woudl say that  ) , Dinos is lovely .....but pauls does make you smile on high boost lol



About time you got some fresh shots of yours up mate!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DaleHarrison said:


> About time you got some fresh shots of yours up mate!!!! :thumbsup:


nah mate its too slow & not high enough spec

this is my favourite 3, reminds me of a great day at Omori






















and the NAMS car cos its a monster


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Can't forget Tim's old Millenium Jade Nur, street driven and quarter miles in 9 seconds! :bowdown1:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh Behave Matty! Its still a BB R34 GTR!  - Get some photo's up!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DaleHarrison said:


> Oh Behave Matty! Its still a BB R34 GTR!  - Get some photo's up!


 no


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Big girl!


----------



## nsta (Sep 13, 2006)

cheers for all the pics guys, this thread is getting better and better

Keep em coming...im liking the factory blue for the r34's


----------



## SoMarvelus (Aug 22, 2008)

my new favorite thread, being that they are all in order and all


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Certainly one of the most extreme looking R34 GTRs. The car is not specially the quickest time attack car on Tsukuba, nor has it run any fabel times some where else . . but damn it has street presence.:smokin:
For thoses who are looking for new informations regarding this car: The car has been sold 4 month a go to a private owned racing team. It might show up on events on Tsukuba and Suzuka from time to time (thought without the defend stickers and probably wheels).


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

where is Canman's car??? Fraser???? it is _the_ R34 in NZ!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

*my old beast*


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

THE RESULT OF GETTING AIRBORNE AT APPROX 200KPH







[/IMG]


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fully Sic; I am lost for words at your last picture.. Hopefully no one was badly hurt?

The CE28s look unbelivably good on Takamo's R34!

A picture of my R34 GTR..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Fully Sic, you survived to tell the tale of that crash!? That is amazing, you truely have been given a 2nd chance.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

frostmotorsport said:


> where is Canman's car??? Fraser???? it is _the_ R34 in NZ!


Here you go! :thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

My vote goes to Jay's car.:thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

that car is beautiful! /\/\/\/\ ive never said that about a car before but that is amazing. one hell of a complete all round stunning car!


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Lancerjock's R34 aint that bad looking eather...... With my wheels on of course....lol.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

White GT-R's rock!
Here's mine. Not as great as those above, but I'm hoping it'll get there. :shy:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

EVLR34 was a beautiful machine. As Fully Sic mentioned, it met with a terrible accident and the passengers were killed. Rest in peace. 








[/IMG]


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks to Jon for posting the Pic of Fraser's R34! the pic doesn't really do it justice tho - it is beautiful in the flesh!!

As for the white R34's above - the black on white & white on white look (re: wheels) certainly does it for me! Darkchild - your car is simply stunning!

still love my 33 though!


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

driftboy,

The side skirts add-ons are carbon fibre aren't they? If do, who makes them and where can i find some?

Cheers

Grant

p.s. lovely 34!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*My fave at the moment*


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkChild said:


> EVLR34 was a beautiful machine. As Fully Sic mentioned, it met with a terrible accident and the passengers were killed. Rest in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




F*ck me, that bottom pic is very sobering


----------



## nsta (Sep 13, 2006)

*Thanks All!*

Keep em coming, can never get enough of the r34 gtr

I heard that EVLR34 owner's son took the gtr for a joyride while the parents went away.....ended in tragedy taking away the lives of 3-4 people....Very sad story...goes to show High HP cars with inexpereince drivers is a disaster waiting to hapen


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I absolutely love the centre dash finish on Jay's car.......... anyone tell me where I can get that from ??? Please Please Please ???

Gotta say that car is something very special.......... by far the tidiest car I've ever seen pictures off, has done everything just the way I'd like it done...... awesome work...... Is his username Jay ? Want to find out about those dash parts.

Frosty, ask and ye shall receive 


























































Some more here if anyones interested. f1racrnz/F1RACR - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, love you R34 Canman, so tasty modified! :thumbsup: 

Never seen so many pics of it before,please post more!! :clap:

Can it be that this is the car that apeared in one of the High Octane movies? seen that part so many times!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Some great pics on here 

what happened to that Z Tune that had virtually 0 miles on the clock that was up for sale a while back? - did it sell in the end ?
what a car that was


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

More stunning R34's 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

JonR32GTR said:


> Wow, love you R34 Canman, so tasty modified! :thumbsup:
> 
> Never seen so many pics of it before,please post more!! :clap:
> 
> Can it be that this is the car that apeared in one of the High Octane movies? seen that part so many times!


There's a link to some more pics at the bottom of the last picture mate.

Yeah it was the one on High Octane. Was in 2 of them actually. I think it was HO2 when I'd just got the car and did a track battle with it and then in Detonate when we used it for a car/bike chase scene, that was a heap of fun.

Old girls getting ready for a new engine soon enough, been planning it for ever but wanted to get other things paid for and done first, now it's all that's left to be done. HKS 2.8 with T04Z and VCAM kit..... should be awesome.

There's some really stunning pics in this thread, some great cars.... I've gotta say I like DCD's Gayside Blue car as well.......... we've got similar thoughts on how to mod cars.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

canman, 
Jay goes by JBwangan in these forums.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Awesome thanks, I'll drop him a PM.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

canman said:


> Awesome thanks, I'll drop him a PM.


Hey canman and Darkchild, Thank you for the compliments. Yours cars easily sit on a high pedestal also. Beautiful R34's.
My center carbon dash stuff is all from Superior CIA: ¥·¡¼¥È¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥«¡¼¥Ü¥ó¡¡¥·¥Õ¥È¥Ö¡¼¥Ä ¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥ª¥ê¥¸¥Ê¥ë¥Ñ¡¼¥Ä´ë²è À½ºî ÈÎÇä ¥¹¡¼¤Ú¤ê¥¢ SUPERIOR AUTO CREATIVE
Although where the F-con sits that was all custom work done by Creative audio and Motorsport. Feel free to Pm me if you want more info.
So many beautiful GTR's on this thread.

I heart R34 GTR's.


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

^^^Creative in So. California? Just wondering since I heard about a Skyline getting work done there. Lisa has one of the most stunning Supras I've ever seen.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

canman said:


>


Is this a factory colour? If so I don't understand why every R34 is this colour! I used to prefer white but i'm quickly changing my mind.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice pics

dash - yes we do those parts


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> EVLR34 was a beautiful machine. As Fully Sic mentioned, it met with a terrible accident and the passengers were killed. Rest in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was one of the most iconic r34 gt-r's in Australia. Everyone new of it and it was one of those " first wow r34 gt-r's in the country " type cars that was making power back when r34 gt-r's whee very fresh into the country. Sadly, the owner who was an older man had been away on business and his son took it out without permission with two passengers one of which was a pregnant feamle and crashed killing.. all on a nitoriously bad corner. Made national news and with the icing on the cake which sparked new national laws that affected the whole country with P plate licence holders.. Just a sad reminder that things aren't always peachy.. r.i.p.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

some serious unique pictures 

saddening about the evlr34


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi 'Canman' me and another member are curious as to what make your front bumper ducts are, they seem very similiar to the 'mines' version.

Are they 'mines' or a another make that won't break my bank balance!






canman said:


> I absolutely love the centre dash finish on Jay's car.......... anyone tell me where I can get that from ??? Please Please Please ???
> 
> Gotta say that car is something very special.......... by far the tidiest car I've ever seen pictures off, has done everything just the way I'd like it done...... awesome work...... Is his username Jay ? Want to find out about those dash parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

L14MO
yes that's a factory colour,if i,m not mistaken it,s KV2 ATHLETE SILVER same as mine, it is a nice colour


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Nozza1, yeah sorry they are Mines units, and from memory they were 200 quid.........!! I can't believe I found myself paying that kinda money for something so basic, but I just wanted the look and decided to bite the bullet.

L14MO, thanks for the comments, I'm not sure on the colour, but I think nismoman must have it right as I had a double take on that side picture of his car !!  looks very similar, even the wheels........ I love the colour as it really brings out the shape and lines of the car, and doesn't show all the crap that usually shows up on other colours as soon as it gets outside the garage too so it looks nicer for longer.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

nismoman,
Indeed it is (a very nice colour), it almost seems too nice to be a factory colour. I can't remember ever seeing even a picture of an R34 in Athlete Silver, I now know what colour I want my R34 in many moons, and it's not Pearl White no more.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Totally understand 'canman' l think l'm as insane as you, cause, looks like l'll be buying them aswell,.. its all about the look,.. perfection!:thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

canman said:


> Some more here if anyones interested. f1racrnz/F1RACR - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Hi,

where can i download this short video from this site and where is the rest of it ??? 

This is one of the finest build R34 GTRs I've ever seen - and I've seen quite a lot !

Please help me out on this one !

Thank you.

Ben


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

JonR32GTR said:


> More stunning R34's


:bowdown1:

Anymore of the black car?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

BenGTR said:


> Hi,
> 
> where can i download this short video from this site and where is the rest of it ???


Thanks for the nice comments Ben, I appreciate them after I've spent years getting the car close to how I'd like it.

Have a look here you'll find the full chase scene we did. f1racrnz - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

The whole DVD called High Octane - Detonate is worth a purchase, it's got a nice Silver R33 from Europe in it, and a nice Supra from Germany I think it is.

There's a clip from High Octane 2 or 3 I think it was that I did when the car was only about 3 months old....... looks totally different, but it's got a great flame out at the end of the video......  it's seriously worth watching the other bit to see it 

And the other clip is a TV show in NZ called Import X, was just a little interview with some streetshots.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

one i took today of mine


----------



## nsta (Sep 13, 2006)

Loving all the pics, really like the Black R34 Gtr's


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Huy said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> Anymore of the black car?


Yupp!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

*saves both*

Oh, mamma. :bowdown1:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

On it's way to one of our customers in Luxembourg:smokin:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

JonR32GTR said:


> Yupp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO there is nothing more intimidating than a black r34 gtr with blacks wheels like this, to me this is perfection and what my r34 gtr will look like.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

canman said:


> Thanks for the nice comments Ben, I appreciate them after I've spent years getting the car close to how I'd like it.
> 
> Have a look here you'll find the full chase scene we did. f1racrnz - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> ...


The r34 gtr sounds like the exhaust sound has been dubbed over with the signal r34 gtr.. sounds like an external gate.. but the pics show low mounts..

just my opinion.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> EVLR34 was a beautiful machine. As Fully Sic mentioned, it met with a terrible accident and the passengers were killed. Rest in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, from what I had read it was his son and either 2 or 3 of his friends. Its very sad and tragic when things like this happen. May they RIP.


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

LHD R34 Vspec II Nur in the Philippines.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

any dash shots?


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

can't find the real close ones on my file. will post as soon as i find it.


----------



## nsta (Sep 13, 2006)

*thanks*

please keep em coming....sooooo many nice R34's on this THREAD


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Kismo GTR


----------



## nsta (Sep 13, 2006)

*Awesome...*

Do you guys have any pictures of some time attack r34 gtr's???

Thanks


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

KingSkyline77 said:


> Kismo GTR


ahhh Mr. Nicolas Keisa's car  in stage 1 I believe at the time


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks near identical to yours GTR RGT minus the bonnet, nice


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I can't comment on mods yet as I've only had this for 6 weeks, but you've all clearly missed the best :chuckleand rarest - well, OK, apart from Millenium Jade) colour....active red.

Sorry about crappy photo quality, but being a rather dark & cloudy Sunday up here in Sunny Newcastle it's the best I could do, at short notice with my backup camera (battery recharge needed on proper camera)!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks 200% better with those wheels IMS


----------



## nsta (Sep 13, 2006)

Active red is really nice in R34


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> White GT-R's rock!
> Here's mine. Not as great as those above, but I'm hoping it'll get there. :shy:


what tail lights are on your car?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> Some great pics on here


Hey John, you'll like this one


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> My vote goes to Jay's car.:thumbsup:


Thats the f*&king dogs mate. :smokin::thumbsup::smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Jays´s car is truly amazing!! heres is one more blue:


----------



## savagecars (Dec 25, 2006)

The last photo was photoshoped a bit.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

savagecars said:


> The last photo was photoshoped a bit.



front bumper is pure evil.......................any idea on make anyone (come in matty32 )


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

evil front bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Dynamix said:


> The r34 gtr sounds like the exhaust sound has been dubbed over with the signal r34 gtr.. sounds like an external gate.. but the pics show low mounts..
> 
> just my opinion.


Car actually has a single on it now, but that's by the by as they did dub over the sound which I was a bit miffed about since I get heaps of comments about how nice my car sounds, but I was just supplying the car not writing the script  There was only a couple of bits where they dubbed the sound, the rest like where it comes out of the tunnel and when it initially pulls away from the camera are my car.

Came out pretty good in the end as a chase scene.

This is a great thread, simply amazing how so many different interpretations of the same car there is out there !


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

My vote goes for jays white with black 34 looks, perfect in every way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

canman said:


> Car actually has a single on it now, but that's by the by as they did dub over the sound which I was a bit miffed about since I get heaps of comments about how nice my car sounds, but I was just supplying the car not writing the script  There was only a couple of bits where they dubbed the sound, the rest like where it comes out of the tunnel and when it initially pulls away from the camera are my car.
> 
> Came out pretty good in the end as a chase scene.
> 
> This is a great thread, simply amazing how so many different interpretations of the same car there is out there !


Ah huh i was right! Pitty they dubbed over it, as it sounds stunning with the low mounts (re-watched the parts you said) But in saying that i'm 100% sure the the sound of a howling external gate makes most people's hairs on the skin stand up with excitement.. Great car in any form!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

GT51R said:


> what tail lights are on your car?


Those are custom LED tail lights from AutoSelect japan with DIY LED turn signals.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Not bad... :thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

@ hipogtr:

Wow !

I like that a damn lot !!

What color is this ? Any Specs ?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

juhiss said:


>


Is that a chick in the drivers seat?!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hipogtr said:


> Not bad... :thumbsup:



Gio, Top secret did a great job for you as always! :thumbsup:

loooks really nice, i see what you mean about the undercoat:smokin:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> Is that a chick in the drivers seat?!


Against popular belief, women are actually allowed to drive you know...


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Holy crap............. really !!! ?? We're doomed........ doomed I tell ya......... you'll be telling me next they're allowed to vote too !!  LOL

Gio, is that a new car, or your old one with a new lick of paint ??? Cool colour......... like a new version of the old gunmetal grey, well that's what it looks like under those lights........ no idea what colour it actually is


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

My old 34


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

hipogtr said:


> Not bad... :thumbsup:



Wow:bowdown1:
A superb looking 34:smokin:


Terje,


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Takamo said:


>



Hi mushtaq bro,
how you keeping i hope your safe .
i lost your phone number can you contact me regarding my 34 as now im ready for THAT engine please. I went to your garage a couple of weeks back but was told your on holiday...I know your very busy but give us a ring mate please i badly want that engine...thanks bro

p.s
congratulations on your silver 32 awesome car....


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

I like ~


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Gio - WOW

What else can I say?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Hipogtr...

The car looks fantastic, is this your bayside blue car with a colour and cosmetic change?

Superb stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

BenGTR said:


> @ hipogtr:
> 
> Wow !
> 
> ...


+1 That car looks amazing. 

I would love to paint my Z33 this color.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the feedback, guys. It makes the hard work all the more worth it! :bowdown1:

To answer a few of the questions, this is car is my Bayside Blue R34. Keen viewers of the board will readily pick out the changes. Most obviously, the Z-Tune aero treatment up front and the paint. The color is a dark grey with blue pearl and layers of clear have been added to give it some depth. It has also been glass coated (protective) which slightly affects the color under light. It is not a flex paint but the color changes a little like a pearl paint under different conditions (e.g. flouros in the garage vs. cloudy day vs. sunny day). 

Other than the obvious, there have been a few other changes (e.g. all windows/doors spot welded, Nitron dampers (thanks Nick), Ikeya Formula suspension geometry, etc.). As usual, it all got out of hand in the end! In any case, when I get some decent pictures, I will post up a seperate thread to show more details and a better representation of the color. opcorn:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for being an inspiartion over the years, your car has turned out so stunning this time again. Reading threads about people droping their cars because of divers problems, or simply to change the winds with an other ride (R35), you have proven once again what the R34 GTR stands for . . . !:bowdown1:

Your colour choice is very cool too, get some pics up in the sun if you have time . . . oh man I will have to shoot your car for our new magazine next month . .:smokin:

Best regards


Chris


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

hipo, it looks very good and i like different. Mine will be out next week and you will see some similarities in previous and present colours


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> Those are custom LED tail lights from AutoSelect japan with DIY LED turn signals.


look very nice


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

hipogtr said:


> Not bad... :thumbsup:



Beautiful!!! Anyone know what color that is??


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

hipogtr said:


> The color is a dark grey with blue pearl and layers of clear have been added to give it some depth. It has also been glass coated (protective) which slightly affects the color under light. It is not a flex paint but the color changes a little like a pearl paint under different conditions (e.g. flouros in the garage vs. cloudy day vs. sunny day).


Dave, here you go (JP_Tuner_


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*The launch!*

Power.......I love it!!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

One of my old favs


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

A few pics in my stash


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

hyrev said:


>


LOL, I never thought it would be so easy to solve the trunk - GT-Wing fitement and vibrations issues . . :clap:

Thanks Paul


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Here is mine before I sold it ,best car I had and 3 years trouble free motoring .


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I love this picture of my R34 GTR..


----------



## MICHAEL_JORDAN (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi , sharing some Hong Kong photo to you ........Enjoy!
MORE PHOTOS :
My fotop.net photo album


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW, think those last pictures from Michael are something special!!


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

*Volk ce28 19 inch*

im looking for a set of Volk 18 or 19 inch CE28 Bronze 10 spoke alloys

Any help would be appriciated


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

r34gtrIreland said:


> im looking for a set of Volk 18 or 19 inch CE28 Bronze 10 spoke alloys
> 
> Any help would be appriciated


I think you posted in the wrong section mate, but that aside, Neil has a set for sale here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105365-18-10-5-12et-volk-cen28s-bronze.html


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Gio mate loving the new look!

Z-Tune front end has freshned it up nicely! 

And loving the Do-Luck skirts obviously!!! 

More pics please...........!


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

can anyone help me out want to upload some pics from my computer to this thread and no joy


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

r34gtrIreland said:


> can anyone help me out want to upload some pics from my computer to this thread and no joy



Check your PM.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Gio mate loving the new look!
> 
> Z-Tune front end has freshned it up nicely!
> 
> ...


Cheers, virdee. Just trying to keep up with some of the quality builds like your R. More pics pending photographer (DCD coming)!


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Courtesy of Ciaran (r34gtrIreland):*

Amazing car!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Dude mines well behind....thats why it's not even in this thread!

Cars like yours puts mine to shame! 

An excellent all rounder! Well done, and top effort!

Look fwd to the pics


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

r33 v-spec = Man of modesty..


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

supdawg79 said:


> Check your PM.


Thanks a mill Supdawg79, they came out brilliant, did i send you any of the engine bay i can't remember if i did. cheers again


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Defo one of the best R34 GTR pics I have ever seen . . . ohh dear god, give me money to organize the photoshoots of my dreams . .:bawling:


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

r34gtrIreland said:


> Thanks a mill Supdawg79, they came out brilliant, did i send you any of the engine bay i can't remember if i did. cheers again


No problem. Send over the engine bay shots, and I will get them up as well for you!


-Danny


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Ciaran (r34gtrIreland) Engine Bay*

As promised:





































:thumbsup:


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

That blue R34 is nice, apart from the stupid bov's hangging out the side of the bumper, looks completly stupid!!:chairshot


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

nizmo_freek said:


> That blue R34 is nice, apart from the stupid bov's hangging out the side of the bumper, looks completly stupid!!:chairshot


Easy know thats comin from some git thats just blowin d f**k out off his engine, piss off F**k nuts, this project is only getting started.:smokin:


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

r34gtrIreland said:


> Easy know thats comin from some git thats just blowin d f**k out off his engine, piss off F**k nuts, this project is only getting started.:smokin:



Wtf are you talking about? blown up my engine? lol haha whos the "git" now?, you obviously dont know what the hell you are talking about or your either thinking of someone else, makes me laugh that you would make a comment like that, and i say one thing that i dont like about your car (i like everything else as i said in my previous post, and im sure there are sooooo many other people that dont like your bov hangging out your bumper either lol) and you get all defensive! grow the fuk up mate!!


Have a good day, sir!!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

must admit they do look a bit ridiculous,and there's no way you would get away with running something like that in the UK,they would have you off the road for dangerous bodywork.but if you like them that's all that matters ,this is a problem with posting pictures of of our cars we have to be able to take the negative comments along with the praise
personally that's why i don't bother posting pictures and telling every one what I'm doing and what i,ve got .there's one or two people on here who like to self promote themselves and there cars at every given opportunity.i think they call it WILLY WAVING


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

GT51R said:


> what tail lights are on your car?


i think thats the V-spec II NUR LED style tailights


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

eeiko321 said:


> yea bueautiful car but have you seen the "after" accident shot???


Yes, but that most certainly wasn't what I was referring to. I was asking about the skill and technique as to how the first photo was achieved as I'd like to attempt something similar myself.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

eeiko321 said:


> i think thats the V-spec II NUR LED style tailights


As I've mentioned, they are Auto Select Custom LED Tail Lights with DIY LED Signals.


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

nismoman said:


> must admit they do look a bit ridiculous,and there's no way you would get away with running something like that in the UK,they would have you off the road for dangerous bodywork.but if you like them that's all that matters ,this is a problem with posting pictures of of our cars we have to be able to take the negative comments along with the praise
> personally that's why i don't bother posting pictures and telling every one what I'm doing and what i,ve got .there's one or two people on here who like to self promote themselves and there cars at every given opportunity.i think they call it WILLY WAVING


I can take criticism just not when it comes in the form of ignorance (nizmo freek), its something different and surely wouldn't be vgood for handling at the top end of the speed bracket, but then again with the roads we have over here i won't have to worry about it,its also one of the builders trade marks and i think its different and i suppose different is always going spark some kind of criticism, i don't think i could willy wave in a forum where people r pushing twice the power i have


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Your GTR is stunning Shakey, the looks and spec is just perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

JonR32GTR said:


> Your GTR is stunning Shakey, the looks and spec is just perfect! :thumbsup:


Thanks mate, I did set out to make a perfectly "useable" hi spec GTR, and I'm happy to say I've cracked it! I would change/add a thing!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice R34 Shakey..

What kind of wheels are those? And what brake calipers lurk behind them wheels?!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi mate,

They are 19" Advan Racing RS. StopTech brakes all round, 4pot front, 2 pot rear.


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Need to get a picture of your Mines mirrors mate....


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

A kind of complete R34 GTR! :thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Z-Tune M Spec Nur? I didn't even know such a thing existed


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

It doesnt, It's a Nur Mspec.


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

I normally hate that colour, but this time, I like it!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

JonR32GTR said:


> A kind of complete R34 GTR! :thumbsup:


Looks like it has a small oil leak!
Great looking car, inside & out.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I absolutely love that car.:runaway: Gold is beautiful, I nearly bought an M-spec in just that colour a year or so ago...wish I had.
If it ever comes up for sale someone prod me.:bawling:
T


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Found it, the car I should have bought!
T


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

DarkChild said:


> My vote goes to Jay's car.:thumbsup:


Who's car is this??? I want to ask some questions bout the engine bay!
Is that air box the K&N air filter ram kit? Or something else?

I want this car! Love the engine bay!!!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

That JBwangan's car. 
That airbox is a GruppeM Carbon Kevlar RAM AIR SYSTEM intake. Take note that it doesn't fit carbon fiber hoods.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the kind comments. Here's some more pics of the engine bay.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

One of mine I took, its screen saver size....


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I love that low mount wing. Who makes this? Great photo also.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

JBwangan said:


> Thanks for the kind comments. Here's some more pics of the engine bay.




Someone must ban him for posting all that carporn:flame:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

JBwangan said:


> I love that low mount wing. Who makes this? Great photo also.


I think thats the Blitz wing but I could be wrong 

Awesome looking car!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sparks, your car *NEEDS* to be in this thread!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

JBwangan:bowdown1:
That enginebay is simply amazing:bowdown1::bowdown1:
Sorry for the language, but how in heavens name can you keep it this shiny?
Mutcho respect to you sir is all i can say.


Terje.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

rb26 said:


> JBwangan:bowdown1:
> That enginebay is simply amazing:bowdown1::bowdown1:
> Sorry for the language, but how in heavens name can you keep it this shiny?
> Mutcho respect to you sir is all i can say.
> ...


Thanks Terje!
It's been a long road LOL! It is also not my daily driver. Strictly for weekends. It should be done soon I just received the OEM fan shroud to replace the old one with the hole and I'm also gonna hard pipe the radiator hoses and hopefully clamp everything down with Wiggins clamps. Oh, and hopefully upgrade the turbos soon.


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

How much do you want for your car 

So many nice R34's here!!! I just bought mine, so it's slowly getting there!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

JBwangan, how many hours does it take just to detail the bay?
Problem with mine is that is vented and gets a lot of dust. Hope
fully when I move I will get a proper garage to combat this. You
have a very very nice car with awesome bits, too clean!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

JBwangan said:


> I love that low mount wing. Who makes this? Great photo also.


Cheers I have a new camera..... but sadly I am still crap at photos....so much to learn, angles etc....but alot of fun!

Wing is blitz, but is not supplied with rear wing part, that is the OEM part form the R34 original spoiler, which is good as aftermarket carbon blades are available.

Rick


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

hyrev said:


> JBwangan, how many hours does it take just to detail the bay?
> Problem with mine is that is vented and gets a lot of dust. Hope
> fully when I move I will get a proper garage to combat this. You
> have a very very nice car with awesome bits, too clean!


Thanks Hyrev. Your car is easily in my top 3 R34's of all time. I use it as major inspiration. Takes me about 3 hours to get engine bay clean after driving it. I'm a nutcase about cleanliness. I keep my girlfriends Evo 9 MR just as clean.
The girlfriends Evo 9 I also sweat blood over to clean. LOL!









I should probably be in therapy. LOL!


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

I just took a look @ endless-r.com :bowdown1:


















































































More pics: 

Drag and Drift






























More pics: 

Drag and Drift

















































More pics: 

Drag and Drift


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Nices pics man !

Here are mines:


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

EndlessR said:


> Cheers I have a new camera..... but sadly I am still crap at photos....so much to learn, angles etc....but alot of fun!
> 
> Wing is blitz, but is not supplied with rear wing part, that is the OEM part form the R34 original spoiler, which is good as aftermarket carbon blades are available.
> 
> Rick



Rick, how much is it for the wing?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

GT51R said:


> Rick, how much is it for the wing?


PM sent


----------



## weelee (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## weelee (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

your doing it wrong^


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

weelee said:


>


Don't just tell him, show him
You forgot to add the : (shown in red above)


----------



## weelee (Dec 6, 2008)

thx hyrev, i will post more of the pictures once i can get a better camera.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

oooh, mspeed! the best circut gtr!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


> I just took a look @ endless-r.com :bowdown1:


Is this an Endless front bumper ?

I could do with a tad more front brake cooling :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

This is my favourite:










I'm not a big fan of the colours but the car hangs together very nicely. I especially like the side skirts. R34s usually have horrible stick on skirts where-as this one harks back to the R32 N1 spats. Makes the car look less heavy.


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Robbie 733 said:


> Is this an Endless front bumper ?
> 
> I could do with a tad more front brake cooling :thumbsup:


That's a Top Secret front bumper.


----------



## lum90 (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's some slightly better one's of mine now i've had it a while-


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

^^ Lovely looking machine there......
TE37's are just the best!
What colour and offset are they?


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

they look polished... 18x10.5 +15 i think.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Gotta keep this thread alive!! :clap:


Stealth looking! :thumbsup:'








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

On any other car yes, but IMO, I dunno why, but those wheels just don't look right. Still a very nice car though nevertheless


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^That Black R34 looks HOT!!

Another picture of mine..


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Few recent pics of mine, please excuse my ordinary camera skills


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kadir said:


> ^^That Black R34 looks HOT!!
> 
> Another picture of mine..


hey there
thats a very nice colour!

is that the V-spec II colour scheme?


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shakey Finch said:


> Here are a few of mine.


hey what sort of tyres are they?

they look like good quality ones


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Love those time attack black TE37s!!


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> My vote goes to Jay's car.:thumbsup:


i have this car.. but the euro version!...























pics of my 34 to stay on topic!


----------



## lum90 (Jan 12, 2007)

GT51R said:


> they look polished... 18x10.5 +15 i think.


Your bang on mate:thumbsup:
Although i have been thinkin of painting them Black like the one above!


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

lum90 said:


>


This photography is magnificent, it would make a beautiful wallpaper :thumbsup:.



KINGLEH said:


>


Your M3 is magnificent. I like the choice which you have make for the wheels .


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

WOW what a thread!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some more recent ones of my R34 GTR..


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pics, but how do you get out?


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Great pics, Kadir. Z-tune front bar ftw. Bit of a tight squeeze in the 2nd pic!

Some recent pics of my car with new wheels..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Huy said:


> Great pics, Kadir. Z-tune front bar ftw. Bit of a tight squeeze in the 2nd pic!


Thanks Huy (your R34 looks superb) and I agree, Z Tune bumper is great! :thumbsup:

Just enough room inside my garage for me to walk in almost lol!!


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ohhhhh MY God, This is my dream car Kadir, I just love it. Really perfect.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Great thread but i dont' think that these are the only r34's in here!!!!!!!Come on guys!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I'l help out! :thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

And this stunning pair of legends.. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Whose this monster mate? It looks incredible! Mspec right? As for the other photos i cannot see them i don't know why. Keep them coming buddies!!!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

I love this


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

700hp
T88-33D


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

couple of recent pics of mine


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

ooo i doo like the R34 GTR  very purdy


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Car shop F1's R34 GTR demo car :smokin:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

God I miss my 34 !!


----------



## xanavi22 (Aug 7, 2008)

*JGTC R34*

What the make of these kits and who can source them?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nobody. That's a JGTC race car that's got nothing in common with the R34 road car. Actually it probably shares the roof with the road car and that's about it!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Jags said:


> Nobody. That's a JGTC race car that's got nothing in common with the R34 road car. Actually it probably shares the roof with the road car and that's about it!


Someone made a replica kit

edit: R34 Wide Body Kit - Skylines Australia


----------



## xanavi22 (Aug 7, 2008)

Jags said:


> Nobody. That's a JGTC race car that's got nothing in common with the R34 road car. Actually it probably shares the roof with the road car and that's about it!


Yeah its a Super GT race car, end of the day its just a wide body kit ontop of it, so its still a R34.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

xanavi22 said:


> Yeah its a Super GT race car, end of the day its just a wide body kit ontop of it, so its still a R34.


lol


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

xanavi22 said:


> Yeah its a Super GT race car, end of the day its just a wide body kit ontop of it, so its still a R34.


....You keep thinking that if it will make you feel better....

...There is next to nothing of the R34 left on that car, do some research:lamer:


----------



## xanavi22 (Aug 7, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> ....You keep thinking that if it will make you feel better....
> 
> ...There is next to nothing of the R34 left on that car, do some research:lamer:


Its not it makes me feel better but to me it still a R34, yeah its prob got a race engine and etc but it doesn't make it, its not a Nissan R34 GTR.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Take a look at a normal road R34GTR then have a look at the JGTC car again. They have virtually nothing in common apart from the name.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

didnt some guy in Malaysia or somewhere try to make a version of that kit on his 34? i think it was a dark silver one?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Yeh, I remember that one, it looked shit. lol


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

That Jgtc R34 in the pic only shares the roof a, b and c pillar of an R34 the rest is a full tube frame car so has no parts off an R34 other than the above but the earlier R34 jgtc car shared alot more parts and chassis from a regular car.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Its got stock door handles, so its virtually standard !!

Merry Xmas - I presume you still believe in Santa !!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

bladerider said:


> Its got stock door handles, so its virtually standard !!


And a GTR badge in the front grill, so it must be a fat 34 :thumbsup:


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

*my one*


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Love your Rota Wheels mate.

Can you please tell me what size and offset they are?

They sit really well on the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

BTTT :smokin:

come on guys please keep this thread alive....:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, here are some of mine:







:thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

^^^ perfection!


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*here my selection*

Hi,

did read some nonesense about JGTC and Super GT R34's. Well for all dreamers, I though I put up some pictures giving more info of the JGTC version.
The xray view

Here the JGTC underbonnet view

Then I have some shoots of bodykits that are directly influenced by the race JGTC R34. One Police car for a video game I guess and the Malaysian wide body copy mentioned in this thread before.



And finally some of my favorite shots - some may be reposts but nevertheless always worth a glimpse.



not a r34 but with the front conversion quite a nice vision for a R34 in those colors - I like it alot


And here my favorite street R34's lately.




Take care guys
:wavey:
Thomas


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

some of mine


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

mr mugen said:


> some of mine



 Stunning!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Faz Choudhury said:


> ^^^ perfection!


Cheers mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lee your car looks so much nicer with the TEs on 


...not long to go now ...its nearly here!


----------



## kin quick (Mar 24, 2009)

Matty you lucky boy, let me know when it's here fella :wavey:

Some arty farty shots of GTR Cook's jolopy......


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

unreal some of the cars


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nick Ms MINES 34...


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

One of my favourite 34's! :bowdown1:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

You do like your blue cars mr cook don't ya lol


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> You do like your blue cars mr cook don't ya lol


Don't know what you mean!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Don't know what you mean!


You got blue skyine and blue clio ... or was the clio a coinsidance... lol...


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> You got blue skyine and blue clio ... or was the clio a coinsidance... lol...


Pure coinsidance :chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Pure coinsidance :chuckle:


yeah yeah ... :runaway:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

GTR Cooks your car looks really nice :bowdown1:

Matty : i don't know how you can stay calm waiting for such a car... :chuckle:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Are this r34 sick/coolest or what



















picture is taking in here
JDM Ground Zero Random Snap:Auto Select Black GTR

The most coolest R34


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

OK, I know it's my own car (which is a bit cheeky) but I really do like these pics:



















and one on track (in case you thought ti was always too clean!!):


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Just stumbled across this picture.. I like this.. LOL..


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Me likey to Kadir, she is stunning, love the CE28's! :thumbsup:

Also like this alot...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Kadir said:


> Just stumbled across this picture.. I like this.. LOL..


I love your car's looks! Almost perfect!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Some Absolutely Stunning cars in this thread.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread is more awsome than the R33 thread, and yes am a R33 owner!!!!!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

my car


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What are these wheels?:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> What are these wheels?:


Top Secret/Volk rims


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

A few more of mine from a recent photoshoot. :wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just seen these lee

wow good work!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

matty32 said:


> just seen these lee
> 
> wow good work!


Cheers mate, you should have seen the rig used for the moving shots- very interesting indeed!!!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice photos indeed Lee!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Love the pics above Lee. Very nice. 

Here are some of mine from a recent trackday.


----------



## Jun- (Oct 18, 2010)

the gtr badge on grill looks rather interesting ! any pics of the rear ? the spats are somewhat different from most.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

xxfr said:


> Love the pics above Lee. Very nice.
> 
> Here are some of mine from a recent trackday.


Looks fantastic, do have a pic of the rear?, that diffusor looks sweet:clap:


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> Looks fantastic, do have a pic of the rear?, that diffusor looks sweet:clap:


Thanks mate. The rear diffuser is a Top Secret item but the rear spats are a CF item from some other mob. Can't remember their name now, out of Japan though.


----------



## romz (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Kadir said:


> Some more recent ones of my R34 GTR..


What paint? Awsome car love the eye lids!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Thank you! Sparkling Silver..


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Kadir said:


> ^^Thank you! Sparkling Silver..


I thought so, it looked very familiar to the new paint on my R33


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Pics of my R34 GTR, to hold the flag of the active red ones =)

BTW, IMS`s red GTR is very beautiful! I want to see more red UK models please =)

old pics (my GTT und my GTR):









































































old racepics:

















































newer look:

























newest look:

























































































new racepics:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Great pics mate, looks awsome with the red paint!

Nice to have a R34 GTT and a GTR!


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks =)

Now the GTT is sold.

But the GTR, I dont give away


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Skylinesusky - normally, I prefer shiny wheels, but I do like the look of yours with red:thumbsup:

this one is particularly nice:









Mine isn't a UK spec, though - Jap import your looks UK or did you just add the bumper and diffuser later?

Here's the latest pic - go teamred!!!



20110410-Angel-IMG_7


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine is the Uk-Model No.19

Ich changed the headlights to Xenon, because it looks a lot of better =)

I want to have your bonnet =) Next winter I will buy the Z-Tune Style from Seibon


----------



## oct1rs (May 3, 2011)

I love this thread ...


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

IMS said:


> Skylinesusky - normally, I prefer shiny wheels, but I do like the look of yours with red:thumbsup:
> 
> this one is particularly nice:


i agree... this one is awesome... :thumbsup:

a R34 GTR used as it was designed for


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

Standard GT-R, V-Spec rear diffuser with Nismo Fin Kit and front splitter
Advan RS 18" 
needs lowering...
Many thanks to Leo and Miguel @ Newera


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks good mate!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that a Mine's exhaust I see there ?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep 

Peter's car is really awesome and tastefully modded :bowdown1:


Nice shots Peter btw :thumbsup:

Definitely like the Nismo fins :smokin: but I wouldn't lower it as I'd be afraid to scratch them on our stupid speed bumps :nervous:

Hope you get well soon so you can show me your other new toy :flame:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

@syclone: Really nice car =)

Are you in the german Skyline-forum.de too?


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

Skylinesusky said:


> @syclone: Really nice car =)
> 
> Are you in the german Skyline-forum.de too?


thx 

i am registered but never on there


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> that a Mine's exhaust I see there ?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

syclone said:


> thx
> 
> i am registered but never on there


Please have a look on it, we have a german skymeet on 8th-10th of July


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Huy said:


> Great pics, Kadir. Z-tune front bar ftw. Bit of a tight squeeze in the 2nd pic!
> 
> Some recent pics of my car with new wheels..


What rims are those? I think I know but im not sure!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

JonR32GTR said:


> More stunning R34's


What paint Sparkling Silver? I know im asking this question alot


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> What rims are those? I think I know but im not sure!


Volk GTCs..


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

An old one from UAE that I thought looked excellent!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Kadir said:


> Volk GTCs..


Thought so..


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

.::TopSky::. said:


> What paint Sparkling Silver? I know im asking this question alot


Updated pictures of this car


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

holy fckn macoroni ! ;o


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

this thread is heaven


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Goinggtr

i love this R34 :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! Such a nice looking car!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

AWesome :runaway:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is what I am talking about..


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh my god...how incredible is that!


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

That picture proves the R34 is the best GTR!!


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Could you post that pic in a higher res? My new screen saver!


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*a few more*


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I think I just passed out..


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

i like this... but i'm biased


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Had that car as wallpaper before, any specs?


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

ai ai very nice skyline pics in here :runaway:


----------



## GT-R Marius (May 19, 2009)

Hmmm...i thinkt this ride got some Downforce:clap:

Looks really agressive


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

GoingGTR said:


> Updated pictures of this car


So what colour is this?? paint code...
I have a GMG 32 and black wheels to go on - I was thinking of going a little darker but this colour is SEX... might just look good cos its on this car tho??
:thumbsup:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW that is amazing, if I had to repaint my car I know what colour it is going to be...lol nice job!


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)




----------



## oct1rs (May 3, 2011)

I can not post photos, but I doubt I can find no better than those that have already been published.


----------



## allensaldi (Oct 12, 2010)

GoingGTR said:


> Updated pictures of this car



Do you have the paint code for this car? It is pure sexy!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Taken at Knockhill quite a few years ago


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Lovely car Taven888, how about some pics of the engine bay.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not a very good pic but only one i have at the moment.


----------



## BLITZEN (Mar 27, 2011)

allensaldi said:


> Do you have the paint code for this car? It is pure sexy!


its not an factory paint! for sure !


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

GT-GARAGE said:


> i like this... but i'm biased


Is that the car that had the fire?


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

BLITZEN said:


> its not an factory paint! for sure !


I found out - it is a factory colour... different factory though - Lamborghini
It is girgo avalon for a Lambo Murci - AKA Lambo Gunmetal
:thumbsup:


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

godzilladom said:


> Is that the car that had the fire?


yup - thought it was


























POOR POOR GUYuke:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn, what a nice picture!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wat a pic!

same uv sticker on window as mine.


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

lamb's r34 gtr, at the oure first ace cafe meet



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

loving this color on a r34 gtr:thumbsup:

milenium jade ( corect me if i'm wrong)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/nissanskyliner34gtr.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Havnt been on here in a while, as I have sold my GTR below at the start of the year, but missing it too much, have just purchased another white one on the ship to arrive soon! :clap: and this time to keep for good! 

Anyways to the pics: Standard mags, but pumping them out on 25mm spacers seem to suit it well


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^That looks lovely!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn nice!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

juhiss said:


>


Now that's what you call an angle!! What an amazing picture...


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

matty32 said:


> lee your car looks so much nicer with the TEs on
> 
> 
> ...not long to go now ...its nearly here!


Woah...is this Matty32's?? What the frigg...have never been sure about black 34's but this...this is a mother of all bitches, this Is queen bitch!!...stunning, intimidating, beutiful...honestly the smile on my face 

Please excuse the bad language...all in a moment of excitement!!


----------



## JoeyZobrist (Apr 15, 2009)

Pics of my white beauty from my last photoshoot almost a year ago...
what you guys think?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it looks awsome! Great photos mate!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

So it is quite amazing, especially in those with :runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

this is the same wheels as in the previous picture



























are probably the coolest wheels in the world

Pictures have taken in farm of minds blog
here is link there Farm Of Minds


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry double post


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

HOLY **** **** **** ****! ASTOOOOOOOOONISHING!

I`ll kill my girlfriend for that car (tragic but true)! SUCH AN AMAZING CAR!

Do you have high res pictures of the car? PM me for my E-Mail!


----------



## BLITZEN (Mar 27, 2011)

godzilladom said:


> So what colour is this?? paint code...
> I have a GMG 32 and black wheels to go on - I was thinking of going a little darker but this colour is SEX... might just look good cos its on this car tho??
> :thumbsup:


close to

Lamborghini Grigio Avlon

is one of the, if not the most gorgeous gunmetal grey color


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

GoingGTR said:


> Updated pictures of this car




What wheels are these on the 34


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

TE37's


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for that


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking at this thread is like looking at you porn!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

great cars around here.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi guys :sadwavey:

Some new pic's of my R34 with new style


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicceeee


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Taven888 said:


> Nicceeee


Have you done that head yet?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, castings behind valves are shockin arent they.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice pics maxman, very cool R34:thumbsup:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

williamdv said:


> loving this color on a r34 gtr:thumbsup:
> 
> milenium jade ( corect me if i'm wrong)


Yup,

Looks just as cool out in the open.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Look AutoSelect new GT-R for street 
























:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Yyy..you said street? *passes out*


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Yyy..you said street? *passes out*


So they said that it would be for street use in Japan, one of the customer:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

nice pics:thumbsup:, is that not to low for speedbumps:bawling: ??


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

damn... the wheel combo looks crazy.. anywhere know the dimensions?


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

18x9.5 ET12


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

ianp said:


> 18x9.5 ET12


Hey, are u using spacers/adapters?

I have 19x10.5s ET12s, but somehow looks kinda "odd" like it sticks out of the car too much. Its on S-tune suspension, so probably needs more lowering and a tad more camber... but thinking about going to 9.5s ET12s (or ET0 as it will be 1 or 2 mm inside than it is now) but yours look perfect!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats not my car 

I do have 19*9.5 wheels though 

ET2 with S-Tune coilovers










ET2 with HSD coilovers










And now back to ET12 with HSD coilovers


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats like mine! I also have a White R34 (but with nismo skirts and end caps, The White R34 i posted a few pages back with Do-luck skirts I have sold and missed it too much so got another) with those same Varrstoen black rims!

What tire size are u running on 9.5s? 275s with 35 profile? How did u get ET2s? By doing so on a 9.5s, would prob 3mm further inside the guards compared to 10.5s +12ET... and by going back to +12s dont they sit TOOtoo much in the guards now tho? esp on 9.5s? got any angled shots?

I dont know about u, but for some reason, I still cant get used my Varrestoen, even tho they are TE37 copies for some reason they dont quite look 'right' if u know what i mean? 

Also, how do the HSD coilovers ride compared to the S-Tune? What spring combos did u end up going for? Miss the S-tune for street or are coilovers ok?


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Addicted2Boost said:


> Thats like mine! I also have a White R34 (but with nismo skirts and end caps, The White R34 i posted a few pages back with Do-luck skirts I have sold and missed it too much so got another) with those same Varrstoen black rims!
> 
> What tire size are u running on 9.5s? 275s with 35 profile? How did u get ET2s? By doing so on a 9.5s, would prob 3mm further inside the guards compared to 10.5s +12ET... and by going back to +12s dont they sit TOOtoo much in the guards now tho? esp on 9.5s? got any angled shots?
> 
> ...


Running 265/35 tyres on them. I bought the ET12 wheels but fitted 10mm spacers - I did want et0 but they were out of stock when I bought mine 

I much prefer the HSDs, they are a much more comfortable ride & the car seems to handle better. They go stupidly low though, I had them at their highest setting & with ET2 I used to have a lot of rubbing.

They sit fine in the arches even with a ET12. I'll try and get some angled shots of them later


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

because I posted this last week and it disappeared in a board fart...


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

ianp said:


>


Heads up to anyone interested, this is currently for sale in Sweden. sold through Zele in Japan directly to Sweden.
Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R NISMO EDT | Jönköping


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

sädde said:


> this is the same wheels as in the previous picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what wheels are on this r34, loving those:clap:


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

FakeThinkpad said:


> Heads up to anyone interested, this is currently for sale in Sweden. sold through Zele in Japan directly to Sweden.
> Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R NISMO EDT | Jönköping


do you have these pics in hi resolution:thumbsup: for my desktop


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

williamdv said:


> do you have these pics in hi resolution:thumbsup: for my desktop


Sure, its avalible here by simply clicking to enlarge the images.
The Flush Function | Stance:Nation - Form > Function


----------



## neild92 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hugh Keir said:


> Yup,
> 
> Looks just as cool out in the open.


Stunning :smokin: and Stonehaven harbour. i have a picture of my old Evo 5 in the exact same place with that wall in the background


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

GT-GARAGE said:


> i like this... but i'm biased



:bowdown1: Now that is stunning... Loved that car. :bawling:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

williamdv said:


> what wheels are on this r34, loving those:clap:


SSR Wheels - SSR Professor SP-1:wavey:


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

thank you, sadde


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

DINGER B said:


> :bowdown1: Now that is stunning... Loved that car. :bawling:


that is a bauty, saw that one at JAE 2008 :bowdown1:


----------



## R34P3R (Nov 6, 2012)

some awesome 34's in here!!! Great thread, couple posts away and i'll be able to contribute my bit


----------



## R34P3R (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Pic via 7-tune in facebook








I love this looks skyline R34


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

And last my Favorites:bowdown1::bowdown1:
































Pic link from facebook at Autoselect fan page. I love ATS R34 skyline looks and power


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

Lamb''s gtr at the ace cafe in 2009.
larry toke me for a ride. :bowdown1:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

What can I say??? I'm absolutely speechless...

Now I'm convinced that I will have one of those!!!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I know!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

AleX-34 said:


> What can I say??? I'm absolutely speechless...
> 
> Now I'm convinced that I will have one of those!!!


Will this one do??























.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

GTR-Dreamer said:


>


S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ludders said:


> Will this one do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?? To be honest I'm looking for grey ones like the athlete silver.
But that white one is stunning indeed!!!


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Was thinking to share one picture with you guys, not GTR, but it is the color that I like and want.









 My old car.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Here's my contribution to the thread:










I know it's an old thread, but I think it ought to correspond quite well to the OP's taste as in my opinion it's been refined rather than restyled.


----------



## Steph34gtr (Jun 22, 2012)

:bowdown1:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Courtesy of Br. Latif..


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*After a few months*


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^That looks great. 

p.s. GoingGTR; what AP calipers are you running?


Another of mine courtesy of Jamie Rolls..


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

:bowdown1::bowdown1: kadir that is stunning


----------



## Mad-Mike (Mar 20, 2006)

GoingGTR said:


>


This goddess we want too see more:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

makes me want a 34


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Lovely 34GTR..


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## jeremy25 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow nice r34


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

GoingGTR said:


>


Sorry more pics....:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
In those that body looks.......Cool....Awesome....Nice one...Perfect
especially in the big picture



hksboost said:


>


Nice, last dyno video nice:bowdown1:, but maybe too much lag


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's a few of my car from this weekend.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Grrr, broken link above. 

Here are the photos of my car from last weekend. Local tyre shop had their birthday sale on. 

Running RIPS RB30dett setup, 552kw with 967Nm of torque at all four wheels on Stage 1 tune.

Enjoy.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*A recent shoot that was rained out*

More to come


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Had a shoot recently...


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

darkchild that NUR is beautiful, I now have a new wallpaper for my laptop haha

neil.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Irvine said:


> darkchild that NUR is beautiful, I now have a new wallpaper for my laptop haha
> 
> neil.


Thanks. She's been sitting in the garage for a very long time...


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

More pics of the NUR pleaseeeeeeee...


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah darkchild more pics


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Shots were taken for a magazine so I kinda have to wait till they're published for more... Hang on yea... Here's another teaser.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Some pictures taken on the weekend.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

that looks awesome bob, first pic almost seems like its glowing in the dark.

neil


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Not the best of editing but i like this one


----------



## blah_blah (Jan 9, 2013)

Not a GTR but this thread inspired my car to look like this










Close up pic of paint


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## nangnang (Sep 15, 2012)

Great pics! Love this thread


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Best thread in world im thinking!!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Taven888 said:


> Best thread in world im thinking!!


close but change the 4 to a 2 and your there hehe


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

last track day


----------



## kingdohcvtec (Dec 17, 2013)

fantastic pics


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

simply awesome thread.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

r34


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

gtr


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

z-tune


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

nur


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

=n1-


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

nur r1


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

all nice cars r34


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

Some amazing 34's on here......


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

Maybe not my favorite picture, but surely my favorite cars


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

^^^^ Lovely color, just not an R34


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoops sorry. :/


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

haha 35 owners :chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MegaLoL said:


> Maybe not my favorite picture, but surely my favorite cars


Best shape Porsche imo


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

the one place no GTR can pass ....the petrol station lol


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

this thread makes me so sad  unless I win the lotto,Ill probably never own one of these awesome machines,fair play to all you lads that have one!


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Snapped to quick shots of my R34 GTR on the driveway and thought I'd share them.



















This really is a beautiful car model. Even though it's dirty and the pictures were totally spontaneous it still comes out gorgeous.


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

One of my favorites...


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Other pics of this ?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Taken on my phone from the other day..


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

7evil said:


> Other pics of this ?


I love the look that headlight gives, I just haven't got big enough balls to cut a hole in mine


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

here is a pic from the other day.

didnt get to speak to the owner, but car was in for some minor servicing

Nismo LMs always look great!

had an R tune front bumper and afew other trick bits


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wat colour wheels do you think suits the bayside 34 the best.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TE37s definitely suit the 34 the best

my very first 34.

back in Oct/Nov 07


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

TE37's are v.nice, hard to go wrong (in any colour) it seems. 

I recall seeing a thread of your bayside blue R34 on white NT03's many many years ago, thought they suited the car very well too!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)




----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

SkylineGTRCy said:


>


Love those wheels.... Look stunning, what make are they.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

DINGER B said:


> Love those wheels.... Look stunning, what make are they.


Thanks mate, these are Volk TE37SL's :wavey:
And another angle


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What a beast.... Stunning looking 34 mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like BBS too.









Also love white TE's

Another:


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

not mine


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

TE37's all the way for me! even if I have put NISMO stickers on them Lol


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Before the carbon boot !


----------



## Iwant1 (Aug 2, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> TE37's all the way for me! even if I have put NISMO stickers on them Lol


gorgeous:bowdown1:


----------



## Xipro (Oct 2, 2015)

So damn pretty.

Any tips to make a GT-T look similar?


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

I plan on a respray and I think this car looks fantastic in the color!
Anyone that can tell me what color it is, is it even a factory color?

I know this was asked before and answered with "probably KV2 ATHLETE", but I don't think it is KV2 as KV2 seems to be darker than this.




canman said:


> I absolutely love the centre dash finish on Jay's car.......... anyone tell me where I can get that from ??? Please Please Please ???
> 
> Gotta say that car is something very special.......... by far the tidiest car I've ever seen pictures off, has done everything just the way I'd like it done...... awesome work...... Is his username Jay ? Want to find out about those dash parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

This is an awesome thread!


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Well I have to go with this one:
http://www.theblackbeast.se/pics/13.jpg


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Few pictures over the last few weeks at Exclusive Tuning.


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry, missed one detail... =(


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

I like this one. Can see all the colour of midnight purple three!


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Taken today after wash and polish 
R34 GTR MNPIII


















Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------

